
AT&T CEO won’t join Tim Cook in fight against encryption backdoors - noarchy
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/01/att-ceo-wont-join-tim-cook-in-fight-against-encryption-backdoors/
======
ck2
at&t is practically a wholly owned subsidiary of the NSA

before Snowden there was Mark Klein and room 641A

